# A question about converting PC Speakers



## mrdellano (Oct 17, 2008)

I have some old Boston Acoustic BA7500 speakers that are collecting dust, so I want to recycle them 'cause they are pretty decent. 

I have a crappy 5.1 surround sound system at home; one of those Walmart starter kits, and the speakers are tiny crummy. They all connect to the subwoofer / receiver. What I want to know is, can I cut the cable ends off of the BA7500 speakers and connect the wire directly to the surround sound receiver? If so, which wire goes where? On the receiver, there is a red slot and a black slot. 

And just to satisfy my curiosity, if I can use those speakers, would I be able to hook 'em up to the receiver with the other speakers still connected? That is, can I rig a ghetto 9.1 surround sound system, or would that create a fire hazard? lol 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

In a word: No

What you're propposing will not work because the BA7500's are "active" speakers - meaning they have internal amplification and can only accept a low power (line level) signal - not a high level (speaker level) signal.

That assumes that the Walmart unit puts out speaker level signal to passive speakers. It's easy to tell: do you have to plug the Walmart speakers into a standard electrical wall outlet? If not, they're passive and you're SOL.


----------

